# [3.5] WiFi is on but some apps say no connection. How I fixed it.



## agenda21 (Dec 29, 2011)

I have a rather unusual problem I have come across with my HP Touchpad 32GB with Cyanogen 3.5 mod. It may or may not be a wifi issue. This evening I was able to connect to my wifi like I always had for the last few days. I tried to access the amazon app store and it hung and when I tried to search it told me there was no connection so I killed it. I then tried marketplace which told me the same thing. I then tried terminal and was able to ping my router and google.com. I then tried Opera which worked and loaded the bbc website. I tried both amazon and the marketplace again but same error. I rinsed and repeated after disabling and re-enabling wifi several times. I also rebooted at one point but nothing worked. And then...

I then tried netflix which told me to set my system clock. Looking at the system clock it was set to automatically set from an internet server. However the date read 1970 and the time was wrong. So when I chose to set the time manually immediately after the appstore had a notification icon and was working and the google market started working. I'm not positive but I believe the failure of some apps to connect may have something to do with the incorrect time. The weird thing is why the time was incorrect. Am I on the right track here or does what I experienced sound familiar?

Thanks


----------



## samleung (Dec 29, 2011)

CM Alpha 3.5 was the first Android build I flashed onto my TP. The first couples times I booted WIFI was troublesome for me, but it worked fine afterwords. Since yesterday however, it's been not connecting properly and I've had to restart the device to get the WIFI started again, only to have it stop working shortly. I have no idea what's wrong and my date is set correctly.


----------



## Stuart_f (Aug 31, 2011)

agenda21 said:


> I have a rather unusual problem


Nothing unusual about this. This fix has been posted on the forums at least 3 times already.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

agenda21 said:


> I have a rather unusual problem I have come across with my HP Touchpad 32GB with Cyanogen 3.5 mod. It may or may not be a wifi issue. This evening I was able to connect to my wifi like I always had for the last few days. I tried to access the amazon app store and it hung and when I tried to search it told me there was no connection so I killed it. I then tried marketplace which told me the same thing. I then tried terminal and was able to ping my router and google.com. I then tried Opera which worked and loaded the bbc website. I tried both amazon and the marketplace again but same error. I rinsed and repeated after disabling and re-enabling wifi several times. I also rebooted at one point but nothing worked. And then...
> 
> I then tried netflix which told me to set my system clock. Looking at the system clock it was set to automatically set from an internet server. However the date read 1970 and the time was wrong. So when I chose to set the time manually immediately after the appstore had a notification icon and was working and the google market started working. I'm not positive but I believe the failure of some apps to connect may have something to do with the incorrect time. The weird thing is why the time was incorrect. Am I on the right track here or does what I experienced sound familiar?
> 
> Thanks


Download, install and configure Clock sync.


----------



## agenda21 (Dec 29, 2011)

Stuart_f said:


> Nothing unusual about this. This fix has been posted on the forums at least 3 times already.


Oh I'm sorry I didn't know that. I read through a bunch of threads but I didn't see anything. Can you share the threads you are referring to? Thanks


----------



## Stuart_f (Aug 31, 2011)

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/12329-white-wifi-icon/page__p__305373__hl__clock__fromsearch__1#entry305373

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/11453-resetting-the-time-can-solve-problems/page__hl__1970__fromsearch__1

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/10159-cm7-and-wifiughhhhelp/page__st__10__p__249602__hl__1970__fromsearch__1#entry249602

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/7035-wifi-is-connecting-but-market-is-not/page__st__10__p__190850__hl__1970__fromsearch__1#entry190850

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/7952-no-network-connectivity-in-apps/page__p__190222__hl__1970__fromsearch__1#entry190222

There's hundreds more if you search.


----------

